# Prairie Dog's being shot on video...



## jacksonbrown (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey, just wanted to pass along this pretty awesome video.. its at

www.prairiedogshootout.com/slowmohuntingvideo.html


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

WOW that just made my day!!! I think I am going to have to get that one!!! :jammin:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

wow what they using?????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just clicked the "hunting clip" link. EVEN BETTER!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

That was bloody beautiful!


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

A friend of mine has the exploding varmint series of videos and they even top those clips from that site. I never laughed so hard as when I watch those videos. The even have some cool out takes.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

My son and I just spent 4 days of doing that out in the Badlands. It dont get any better......... :sniper:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Heres some more good footage from another site......

http://www.dogbegone.com/video.htm


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> wow what they using?????


According to their site they said they were using .223's at 150-200 yards.


----------



## jacksonbrown (Jun 24, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> Just clicked the "hunting clip" link. EVEN BETTER!!


Yeah, both links are pretty cool. I hope this doesnt cause a stir in the "anti" crowd, though.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

They werent even shooting them with the heavy mags. You should see what a 300 win will do to them ( it shoots them about 30 ft up into the air) if you hit them in the lower part of their body. :lol:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

that was awsome :beer:


----------

